# Alum Ice - conditions



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Went out with slim on west side of lake Tuesday 12th. No bites and ice was anywhere from 4 inches, to 8 inches thick. We actually hit a couple spots that might have been 2. Heard that Galena area had good ice, but not sure if I am willing to brave too far out to catch fish. Ponds around my area are not safe either. Has been a very weird winter so far for Alum. 
 - By the way, opened this thread because I want to know about Alum Ice conditions. 
ying


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the new thread. Other was getting off base. I'm not an ice fisherman myself but I do like to hear what folks are catching.


----------



## Fuzzygrub (Nov 1, 2008)

The ice at New Galena ramp varies from about four inches near Africa Road, to a couple of inches with lots of slush as you get near the ramp. I do not suggest accessing the ice from the ramp. There were MANY nice crappies taken from the area near the road yesterday (ice jigs w/minnows three to five feet off of bottom). I did not make it to the downed trees on the southern end of the cove, because the ice was slushy and too iffy for me.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reports. This coming warm spell will probably put it off another week or two for me, but I'm glad to see that it's starting for some of you guys!

andesangler


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.10tv.com/live/content/lo...-delaware-man-rescued-alum-creek.html?sid=102

Might want to wait a little longer. This happened today at Alum!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

?????? I don't get it why was he on a boat?? Duck hunter?? Does anyone know where at on the lake this was? another ? where does everyone park at at Galena road or the ramp? Does chesire have minnies? I might go out tommorow or hit a pond


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

I believe he was in a wind/ice boat - can't remember what they are called. They can move around the lake very fast, I know ErieAddict and I use to be on the ice and here them shoot past us. Some guys are even able to run over open water on those - as long as there is ice near by.
I believe he was on the south end of the lake, in the wide open section out in front of the marina.
Galena has 2 pulloffs, you can also access it off the road... however if you have a shanty have fun getting it down the rocks.
Finally, Cheshire has minnows and waxworms.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

The lakes not safe nor will it have ice on the main basin by sunday. Starting another thread about Alum is only going to get someone wet! Your really misleading people as far as the quality of the ice on it. I've been seriously ice fishing for over 30 years as I lived in WI and ice season is three to four months long there. Alum has been the most resistant lake to good ice formation I have ever seen. We might get a chance later in the season. It's still early. Usually were not out around here until February.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I htink this thread is just asking conditions not suggesting that anyone go out if someone goes out they should know the risk and take all the safety precauions and the main lake has not been mentioned (don't think so anyway) we are talking of a cove that is regularly iced fished


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Doesn't look like I'll be going to Buckeye today but Alum at the cove is looking better all the time...since everything is still packed and minnows in the bucket


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Ironman, you probably dont want to go to Buckeye today any how.My brother and I were there all day yesterday and fairfield has seemed to shut down from what it was on the weekend. Sat. the 9 we caught 10 with 6 of them keepers and lost at least 10 others, but yesterday we were ther all day and no one was really hitting any thing. We missed 6or7, caught 2 dinks. SLOW. If you can get on Alum it might be better. I wish we could ice fish Hoover.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I was at Buckeye yesterday....nothing....but today might be on fire...you just never know unless you go!!!


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Muskarp said:


> The lakes not safe nor will it have ice on the main basin by sunday. Starting another thread about Alum is only going to get someone wet! Your really misleading people as far as the quality of the ice on it. I've been seriously ice fishing for over 30 years as I lived in WI and ice season is three to four months long there. Alum has been the most resistant lake to good ice formation I have ever seen. We might get a chance later in the season. It's still early. Usually were not out around here until February.


 - not even sure how to respond.... " I guess, thanks for the information?"


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Yea you never know, If I could I would would be there now, A bad day on the ice is better than not fishing at all.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Iron man let us know how you do today that will help me make my mind up wheater to go there or a pond


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

At buckey from sun up to an hour ago...NOTTA as in not a dam thing.
To bright and way to much pressure. Tried a private pond yesterday with a buddy..the ice was scary. one inch on top of a one inch air pocket on top of 4 good inches of ice...auger got caught up, and it always felt like you where about to get a wet ass! Any way didn't do well on the pond either??


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I fish alum in the cove by the dam on wedsday night, nothing Ice was only 3 inches. I didn't go out very far fished in 25ft or less of water. be very careful if you go out.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

anyone go today? might go tommorow either there or a pond a little info would help me make up my mind lol


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Got back not long ago and left a few fisherman on the ice...Ying6 and maybe slim?? not sure.... and wish I would have asked...the bite was slow for the most part....fish were caught by others closer to the road from where I was at in the beginning till they left and the rest of us moved...I did get my goal of catching the first fish for the new year....so I'm happy...I'll change my set-ups and down size them and may leave the tip-ups at home...although that is what I caught the 2 fish on, and they don't take up much room....all in all a good day to be on the hard water....a few pic's

.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

ying6 said:


> - not even sure how to respond....


Then why? Doesn't look like you guys trusted that "8 inches" of ice very much!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Muskarp??????????? What is the deal? What 8" you talking about? We were in the back of Galena by Africa road if you are suggesting we were not out on ice far enough well if you know that spot right where we were just off rocks is 15-18 foot of water no need to trek way out and about when you got 4 -5 inches of hard ice with another 1-2 inches of grey ice on top. Plus fish are there so that would be why we were where we was.  Bill that was me sorry i thought you knew that from last year talking with you. Sorry. Nice pictures by the way we were looking at the fish that got away Yings big one that he let go bye bye fishy!! Was a great evening out there!!


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Got a text from Dad tonight, he said it was slow he only caught 1 bass...


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I fished that same area right by the rocks this fall a couple times and one night i was sitting on the rocks trying to catch Saugeye and I thought to myself, I bet this would be a great ice fishing spot. I need to get some gear and try it there!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

When I first starting icing I used the normal rods that I use all year long...Its a little harder just have to stay away from the hole...but any light action rod will work....I will down size my tackle.... till I can get out in front of the dam for the saugeye...come on out there is usually some extra holes to be fished if you don't have a auger.....and if I'm there your more than welcome to use mine...if we ever get more ice thickness(who knows with the weather coming)I can't wait to brake out the gas auger and will enjoy drilling extra holes...but its box back up waiting on thicker and better ice

A GREAT sunset after a nice day on the hard water!!
.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

fishslim said:


> Muskarp??????????? What is the deal? What 8" you talking about?


The 8" Ying claims you guys were fishing. Just don't want to see anybody unfamiliar with the lake to assume you guys are talking about the entire lake and not the back of one bay. 90% of it is still unsafe. 
Well what did you catch?


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Ironman, What were you catching? I assumed you were getting suageye. But from your comment about the dam, I'm thinking you guys were hitting the panfish.
I hit Buckeye today from noon to sunset. 1 12" crappie on a jigging rapala was it. Everybody I spoke to faired about as well. Ice was 6-7 off Fairfield with a ton of water on top. Wanted to venture out to the east of the marsh but ice was 3-4 with lots of snow and water on it. Still early though after we weather this coming weather things will hopefully build back up.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

crappie and blue gills....I have made repeated post as to the unsafe ice on Alum....even with 10inches last year.... I went threw the ice after i found a soft spot of 2 inches!!! hopefully people have seen the post and stay safe...
there was a guy today that was out walking with his child on not so safe ice...we were watching hoping to not have to go for a rescue....some novice people(that I still am) have no clue as to the dangers on the ice


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Ok, we found as much as 7 inches in one of the spots today... this is in no indication that there is 7 inches at every place on the lake. So please do not go out and fish thinking Ying (Ice Czar) is suggesting there is 7 inches of ice on Alum from the dam to Howard road - no let's go all the way up to Kilbourne. 
Anyways, nice day to finally get into some fish. Nothing special at all, so I wouldn't be going out and getting a bunch of fancy equipment to do this type of fishing. 
I think you can see the tail of the monster in the photo as we look at it swim back down the hole. Need the fish elevator. - check it out on youtube if you have a minute, then it might be funny.
Heading up to PIB tomorrow morning with CramerK.. hope the ice holds us! From what he tells me he is closer to his fighting weight so maybe we can walk 10 feet apart this year. 
ying


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

maybe we can see the tail of your monster in this picture.... ling6


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Ice fished for the first time today, with a friend that has done some. We caught dozens of fish, crappie, white bass, bluegill, and even one perch. All small but one crappie 10 inches and another closer to 12 inches. Ice was around 6-7 in thick in the areas we fished. Had a great time, just wish we could find the bigger fish.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Is therem any open water on the lake at all? We have a duck blind up there and need to get it down at some point...


----------



## SpecialNick (Dec 8, 2008)

none yesterday... even most of the spillway is frozen up to the bridge


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

craig said:


> ... I wish we could ice fish Hoover.


Gee, I just caught this on a re-read of this thread. I have wondered whether the City allowed ice fishing on Hoover, and I think this answers it. Saved me an exploratory trip! Or more precisely, to that destination--still going to explore! The weather this week sure doesn't look good for ice making, but it may open up other opportunities for a short spell. Gettin' wiggly to wet a line.

andesangler


----------

